# New APR dealer in Hampton Roads, VA area!



## younggijoe (Feb 8, 2012)

David @ EuroPros Auto Repair, is a new APR dealer in my area. The shops' very nice and run by experts and always provide excellent customer service. I'm a repeat customer. Check them out...

http://www.facebook.com/EuroPros


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

younggijoe said:


> David @ EuroPros Auto Repair, is a new APR dealer in my area. The shops' very nice and run by experts and always provide excellent customer service. I'm a repeat customer. Check them out...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/EuroPros


Dave is a stand up guy! Helped me out on numerous occasions and has done software for several of my friends. :thumbup:

Highly recommended!


----------

